# New Paperwhite and Signature Edition



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I just came across this article… Looks like a new Kindle Paperwhite is going to be announced soon… The article lists upgrades like:

-warm front light
-6.8” screen
-wireless charging and ambient light sensor (for the Signature Edition)

Here’s a link to the article…









New 6.8″ Kindle Paperwhite 5 Leaked on Amazon’s Website | The eBook Reader Blog


It looks like Amazon is getting close to releasing a couple of new versions of the Kindle Paperwhite soon, including a new Signature Edition with some interesting upgrades. Update: Amazon has officially unveiled three different versions of the new Kindle Paperwhite and it's now available to...




blog.the-ebook-reader.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I saw that too. NO page turn buttons! Dealbreaker for me. Come on Amazon.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

To be fair - the Paperwhite has never had page turn buttons... I would definitely prefer buttons, but I have been reading on a newer Paperwhite lately since my Oasis no longer charges worth a darn and it's not too annoying.
I think it looks interesting, although wireless charging may not be a good idea for a Kindle - how do you read if it's flat on a charger? I want USB-C for charging.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Andra, my thought re page buttons was it would be a real improvement to the Paperwhite. IMO, what they are calling an update seems very minor. I never really cared for the Paperwhite design so that probably colors my opinion. What I really wish for is a Voyage with page buttons. I’d buy that immediately.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The first information I saw about the new Paperwhites was a post on the Kindle Reddit with a screenshot from Amazon Mexico. That one has page turn buttons checked on the Signature edition and really got my hopes up.

If it actually does have page turn buttons I will buy it, if it does not I will most likely pass.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

One thing I recommend: If there's an October release, wait until Black Friday a month later. The PW4 was put on sale after only a month - screwing over loyal customers who preordered, with Amazon customer service only making things worse by being very hit-or-miss about price-adjustments.

(I don't care if they removed their policy on price-adjustments. That would be fine if they consistently applied that policy across the board. Instead, some got it and others didn't. It was a needless exercise in frustration!)

Very shortsighted behavior by Amazon back then. All that did was train me never to preorder a Kindle ever again, which only serves to cost the company money in the long run. Way to go!

But that's me. If you want to be "first in line" and don't care about paying more to have it a month or so early, then by all means, go ahead, preorder, and enjoy!

Edit - Another thing to consider: That Kindle ended up freezing after 6-8 months (something like that) and having to be replaced, which is another reason not to get the earliest version of any model. The whole experience was snakebit for me, to be honest. Thankfully, the replacement has been fine - knock on wood. The only issue was it included a charging cord that didn't fit, but I kept the original cord, so that didn't matter.

Overall, in all the years I've used various Kindle devices (dating back to the OPRAH code), that's the only one I've ever had a real problem with. (Well, my previous PW2 would randomly reset itself every couple of years, which was annoying but tolerable.) Pretty good track record, I'd say!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't have time to check it out right now, but I could be in the market. I like the shape (length to width ratio) of the PW but wouldn't mind a slightly larger screen. I like the Oasis o.k., but don't like how it's more square, if you know what I mean. Purely an aesthetic thing. Buttons are not required for me, but I'd consider it if the shape stays similar. Will definitely be watching. My current PW has been acting up a bit ... acting like it's full and freezing and needing a restart. But its not even close to full, so kinda weird. My Voyage is still going strong.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My current PW has been acting up a bit ... acting like it's full and freezing and needing a restart.


PW4?

Mine has been randomly restarting too.

I wonder if it's a glitch with the firmware? (I haven't gotten the most recent firmware update yet though.)


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

USB C finally!!!

Gonna have to agree with etexlady though, the no page buttons are a deal breaker for me and what has kept me from Paperwhites. The two Oasis formats have been a dream (and even love those Haptic Voyage buttons). 

Looks like the Signature Edition is gonna cost 209 and has wireless charging, auto light sensing, and 32gigs vs the regular new 6.8 inch which won't have those three and will be 149. That size format is interesting though. I have two 5", multiple 6", a 7.8" and a 10" (Boox Note Air is masterclass in the 10" e ink tablet class) so it's tempting but without the page turns it's not a must for me. 

The 17 LED lights is very interesting though as I've been a long standing complainer about Paperwhite lighting. Look forward to seeing it in-hand. 

Look forward to some of your reviews.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not really in the market for another new Kindle, though I admit the slightly larger screen is appealing. If it was a new Voyage, rather than a PW, I'd be a lot more keen. I'll wait to see what everyone else thinks of them and how they're priced - and maybe get a Black Friday deal if I decide to go ahead.

Unlike most of the previous commenters here, I absolutely do NOT want physical page turn buttons. One of the reasons I looked forward to them bringing in touch screens after the keyboard models was so the buttons could be dispensed with. I tried an Oasis when they first came out and between the distraction of the asymmetrical bezel and constantly touching the buttons accidentally every time I moved my hands meant I returned it within a couple of days and happily went back to my Voyage (haptic buttons turned OFF!) Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not in the market for a new Kindle. I have the latest Oasis (forget what version number it's at) and the Paperwhite (10 gen). I mainly use the Paperwhite when i need a smaller device to fit in my purse and the new size of the Paperwhite will not fit. My Oasis is my daily reader, but I've never been overwhelmed with the size of the Oasis and don't exactly use the buttons on a regular basis when reading. 
I like the look of the new Paperwhite, it's size does appeal to me (I'd still have to keep the other Paperwhite for times I need to put it in my purse), and I love the idea of USB C finally. But not sure I want to get rid of my Oasis, and I really don't need a 3rd kindle. Yet I do miss the form factor of the Paperwhite instead of the Oasis. But Paperwhite (10 gen) at 6" screen is small at this point after reading on the Oasis, the idea of 6.8" screen which is closer to the Oasis 7" may be the perfect solution.

ok, why does it sound like I'm trying to talk myself into getting the new Kindle? I've had most, not all Kindles since they first came out. Wonder how long before I just go purchase today? lol




Well that didn't take me long 🤦‍♀️. One note the regular Paperwhite version is still expected arrival for 10/27 but the Signature has estimated arrival of 11/11 - 11/20 already.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

crisandria said:


> ok, why does it sound like I'm trying to talk myself into getting the new Kindle? I've had most, not all Kindles since they first came out. Wonder how long before I just go purchase today? Lol
> 
> Well that didn't take me long 🤦‍♀️. One note the regular Paperwhite version is still expected arrival for 10/27 but the Signature has estimated arrival of 11/11 - 11/20 already.


Haha. You're likely not alone. A lot of people in this board has every iteration, self included...Gonna try to sit this one out. We look forward to your review.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don’t need another Kindle (I WANT one though). Grrr

It also shows that it will connect to 5.0 Ghz networks. I am pretty sure the old ones only do 2.4.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Andra said:


> I don’t need another Kindle (I WANT one though). Grrr
> 
> It also shows that it will connect to 5.0 Ghz networks. I am pretty sure the old ones only do 2.4.


That's another reason I also like the idea of this new one. All the old ones only connect to 2.4


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> Haha. You're likely not alone. A lot of people in this board has every iteration, self included...Gonna try to sit this one out. We look forward to your review.


I thought i was going to sit this one out. Or at least last a day or two. I don't think I lasted an hour after I found out they were out for pre-order. But I've also known I like a larger screen and that I'd most likely get the new one once they came out with USB C. And I've never been 100% happy with the form factor of the larger Oasis, although I loved the form factor and how it fit in your hand on the original Oasis (just hated the battery in the case).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Interestingly, the new larger PW, at 6.3oz, is the same weight as the Voyage, whereas earlier PWs, though the same size screen as the Voyage, have been larger and heavier. So I am officially more interested. 

Having said that, there is no sign at the moment of the new models on Amazon UK, so it's a good job I'm not looking to pre-order as I used to in the 'old' days. (Anyone else remember those huge manic 'Kindle Watch' threads as we all counted down to release date?).


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Interestingly, the new larger PW, at 6.3oz, is the same weight as the Voyage, whereas earlier PWs, though the same size screen as the Voyage, have been larger and heavier. So I am officially more interested.
> 
> Having said that, there is no sign at the moment of the new models on Amazon UK, so it's a good job I'm not looking to pre-order as I used to in the 'old' days. (Anyone else remember those huge manic 'Kindle Watch' threads as we all counted down to release date?).


waiting to see if a serial number had shown up yet, looking for tracking numbers, and release day watching as everyone got theirs while listing for the UPS or FedEx truck. Oh, yes I remember those days and the watch threads, and then the first impressions threads.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Books download so fast without 5G I would look at as a good feature but not a reason for buying.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

etexlady said:


> I saw that too. NO page turn buttons! Dealbreaker for me. Come on Amazon.


Yeah, no page turn buttons is a real down side of the new Paperwhite for me too... im used to my Oasis 2019 and the two versions before that and going back to no buttons would be hard. That said, having no buttons sometimes feels more modern and futuristic to me. Like we live in an all touch screen world and who needs more buttons in 2021...

That's probably just me trying to justify the purchase though. I have to admit, I'm tempted. I mean some of those upgrades are really major IMO, like warm light and size. And the bezels on top and sides look alot smaller to me. Thats always good. Wireless charging sounds nice too and I use the ambient light sensor on my Oasis so there's that too... 

But in the end, I'm not sure its really a necessity as my Oasis is ticking along beautifully. AND has page turn buttons which is a luxury I'm not sure I'm ready to give up. We'll see how long I last. Between now and the end of Oct. Is a long time. My mind may very well change. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> PW4?
> 
> Mine has been randomly restarting too.
> 
> I wonder if it's a glitch with the firmware? (I haven't gotten the most recent firmware update yet though.)


I think so? It's the most recent PW I believe. It was acting up a bit before the update, but is doing it more frequently since. Not random restarts so much as the touch screen is suddenly completely unresponsive. So it's basically frozen and I have to do a restart with the switch.

I'm pretty sure I'll talk myself into this as well..... discussion previous seems to indicate it's available for pre-order now ....so I'll be off to Amazon as soon as I finish this post. 

I have no strong feelings about page buttons either way. Do like the idea of USB-C. Love the idea of wireless charging.

Off to shop!


10 minutes later: O.K. I'm pretty sure I'm getting one of these. Will trade in the PW I have that's being a bit flaky which gets me 20% off. Probably going for the signature edition with a merlot leather cover. Both say they'll be available October 27. Skipping the charging dock as I have multiple Qi chargers that should be compatible.

<new kindle happy dance>


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

For me it is not as much the page turn buttons that endear the Oasis to me. It is the wide one sided bezel. I can easily hold the phone in one hand and read anywhere. One handed is especially good for reading in bed. You can off the touch screen and won't get those multi page turns as you fall asleep. Can only turn off touch screen because of the page turn buttons. Next time your Kindle turns on it is again in touch screen mode.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Just read that the new PW has USB-C. Not enough to convince me to leave the Oasis but a step in the right direction.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm curious why people are Psyched about USB-C. Is it because your other devices charge with that (like your cell phone) so you like having fewer cords?


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

That and you cannot insert it backward.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm curious why people are Psyched about USB-C. Is it because your other devices charge with that (like your cell phone) so you like having fewer cords?


Yep: for me, it means one less wire to carry around when I travel. Now I can let my husband manage his Micro USB cables for his phone and kindle, and I'll just need one for my kindle/tablet/phone/etc. It's nice that there isn't a 'right way' to plug it in, but I haven't really had huge issues with that using micro USB. If not already marked, I mark the 'up' of the cable with a Sharpie so I don't have to peer closely at it whenever I plug something in!

(Though, realistically, I'm sure I'll always have an extra micro USB with me for when he doesn't remember where he stashed the one(s) he brought! )

The wireless charging on the 'signature edition' is even more attractive to me as my phone can do that so I have a number of Qi chargers -- including in my car, but it's in a space that's not bigger than a phone so it wouldn't work anyway with a kindle.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It is easier to plug in a usb-c cable - partly because there is no wrong way up and partly because the connection does not have pins on the connector.
My kindle is the last of my devices to use micro-usb for charging. I have had it on my phone for years. I replaced headsets last year. Amazon even updated the Fire tablets in the last couple of years.
I think things can charge faster with usb-c. You don't usually hear of "fast-charging" being associated with micro.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My phone is the only USB-C device and cable I have - everything else, along with all my other cables is micro USB. 

So I just bought a pack of adapters to stick on the end of the old cables as I never seemed to have my phone cable when I needed it. Now every cable in the house can be used with either connection.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

I have (so far) only one USB-C-charger device (a Chromebook).
Everything else is an assortment of Apple (lightning & a couple of old 30-pin) & micro-usb.
Nothing that's "wireless" unless an Apple watch counts, with its own special charger+cord thingie.

I've seen an article about the EU talking about requiring everything to use the same charger-port.
That should be interesting when some company (any company) invents something even better later on but isn't allowed to use it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell whether the new pw will have a cellular backup option? WiFi is not always stable in my area so I I always get WiFi plus cellular if I can


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

mistyd107 said:


> Can anyone tell whether the new pw will have a cellular backup option?


According to the chart on the new Paperwhite’s page, they are only offering Wi-Fi on the PW and Signature Addition. The only model to offer cellular is the Oasis… surprising…. Don’t know if it’s an error or not but that’s what the chart says.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks what I thought. Just making sure I wasn’t missing something. That leaves me out lol 



quadtronix said:


> According to the chart on the new Paperwhite’s page, they are only offering Wi-Fi on the PW and Signature Addition. The only model to offer cellular is the Oasis… surprising…. Don’t know if it’s an error or not but that’s what the chart says.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> It is easier to plug in a usb-c cable - partly because there is no wrong way up and partly because the connection does not have pins on the connector.
> My kindle is the last of my devices to use micro-usb for charging. I have had it on my phone for years. I replaced headsets last year. Amazon even updated the Fire tablets in the last couple of years.
> I think things can charge faster with usb-c. You don't usually hear of "fast-charging" being associated with micro.



Agreed .... though I think the faster charging is as much to do with the higher powered plug adapter as anything. I know my current micro USB kindles will charge faster or slower depending on which plug I have with the wire. A couple of the old plugs from some of my earlier kindles are barely a trickle charge!  O.K. for overnight, but not if you want to read again anytime soon. 

AND ..... I have just ordered the Signature Edition! cover arrives on Oct 27 but the device itself will be mid November. Kind of a bummer, but, whatever. I did a trade in of my current PW for a 20% discount on the new one, so I'll switch over to my old Voyage full time until the new one arrives. And I still have my Oasis as a backup. They gave $30 on the PW; would have given $75 on my old Oasis, but decided to keep it as I kinda like it for bedtime reading on account of the buttons. I don't think they were offering more than $5 on the Voyage.

Anyway, I'll complete the trade in at the "UbreakIfix" shop in person when I get the PW cleared off, etc.

BTW .... it seems that, at least with the Signature Edition, you get 4 free months of KU. If already a subscriber, monthly payments are suspsended for 4 months or, if you prepaid, you'll get 4 months tacked on to the end of what you've paid for. AND, it specifically says in the product 'name' -- no ads. So that's nice. That's $30 of the extra price; I guess the other $20 is more storage and wireless charging.


(I wrote this post early this morning and thought I'd posted it, but apparently didn't. So here it is.  )


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I misunderstood the original post - I thought that it was only the 'signature' edition that had the larger 6.8" screen, but apparently the new regular edition also has that.

So how much extra does the 'signature' edition cost? (Amazon US showing not available and still not on Amazon UK so I can't check). I'm not sure the 32gb is really necessary unless you're putting a lot of audible files on there so is it worth the extra just for wireless charging?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> So how much extra does the 'signature' edition cost? (Amazon US showing not available and still not on Amazon UK so I can't check). I'm not sure the 32gb is really necessary unless you're putting a lot of audible files on there so is it worth the extra just for wireless charging?


In the US, the Signature Edition is $50 dollars more, $139.99 vs $189.99.

In addition to the 32gb and wireless charging, it has the auto light sensor and the ads are removed.


----------



## Stephen O Connell (Jan 9, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> So how much extra does the 'signature' edition cost? (Amazon US showing not available and still not on Amazon UK so I can't check).


Amazon UK has the "All-new Kindle Paperwhite" listed at £129.99 for pre-order with ads, and £139.99 without ads. (Release date, October 27th.)

The "Signature Edition" is up for pre-order at £179.99 (Release date, November 10th.)

So it's an extra £40/£50 for the Signature Edition...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Stephen O Connell said:


> Amazon UK has the "All-new Kindle Paperwhite" listed at £129.99 for pre-order with ads, and £139.99 without ads. (Release date, October 27th.)
> 
> The "Signature Edition" is up for pre-order at £179.99 (Release date, November 10th.)
> 
> So it's an extra £40/£50 for the Signature Edition...


Thanks, I see it now - it's gone up since I checked yesterday.

So forty quid more expensive than the no-ads regular for 32Gb and wireless charging (both nice but not really necessary) and the auto light sensor (it's on my Voyage but I have it off as the auto adjustments never suit me, so again, for me not an inducement). Everything else, including the larger size, seems to be on the regular one.

Hmm ... even so if I'm going to shell out for (yet another) new Kindle I may finally have to part with some of my older models and trade them in. Decisions, decisions ......

EDIT: I also note that in the US the Signature edition is $189.99 while in the UK it's £179.99 - which is approx. $245 - 30% extra!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not ordered yet, but I did the trade-in on one of my old kindles (DX) to get the 20% off. It's only a $5 credit max, and I doubt I will get that since the battery is drained and I can't get it to charge... But the 20% off is worth it. They would have given more for either of my Oasis models, but I am not ready to give those up even if they annoy me. So once Amazon accepts the trade-in and I get my discount I'll pull the trigger.
I have gotten used to just having a wifi device for me. When I have to replace my mom's I really hope there is a cellular option. It's so much easier just to send the books and have them show up without having her find a hot spot and get connected etc (no internet at her house).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess the reasoning is that wifi is pretty ubiquitous any more. 

I'm officially in "Kindlewatch mode". Checking daily to see if anything has changed even though I KNOW there's little chance of it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am also waiting a little bit to get a later (I know!) delivery date. We will be out of town during the last predicted delivery window and I don't want it getting there while I am gone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I did the trade in, I got an instant credit -- with notice that if I didn't actually 'trade in' the device I'd be billed later. I have until Early November to get it to them. My plan is to take it in person to a place nearby where they accept it on behalf of Amazon.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Who's buying the 30 dollar signature edition charging dock? Love the idea but not with something I charge every two weeks. Might be cool for display and unplug.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That was my feeling as well. I have several Qi chargers anyway for my phone. Should work laying the kindle flat. Unless they don't work, the only value I really see in the kindle specific one is for display.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My trade-in was accepted and I got my discount. I just placed my order for the signature edition. Delivery says November 23 - December 1 - yikes!
I figure if they update Oasis I will just make this one my backup.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you trade in and get your 20% discount, is there a time limit on using it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> If you trade in and get your 20% discount, is there a time limit on using it?


I seem to recall that it was good for a couple of months? But I can't be sure. I've twice done a trade in to get a discount on a new device but I used it right away so I wasn't focusing on how soon I had to use. Of course the trade in value itself is good forever -- applies like GC credit.



Andra said:


> My trade-in was accepted and I got my discount. I just placed my order for the signature edition. Delivery says November 23 - December 1 - yikes!
> I figure if they update Oasis I will just make this one my backup.


Mine says Nov 15-23 .... but then I ordered almost right away on Sept 23.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

I did a trade-in last year & used it right away too.

Then...after I sent in the old device it got delivered then lost! So my trade-in-bennies were taken back.
Good think I had a record of the package-tracking showing it had been delivered to Amazon.
Chat w/ CS restored my gift-card & discount. Whew!

All this happened because I lost my (backup/carry-around) PW so I replaced it with a new Oasis.
Then I found my old PW & had another chat w/ CS to restore it from the blacklist & reregister it.

So, no need to get another new device anytime soon for me anyway.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It does say that the discount is valid for a limited time. But no matter where I looked, I could not find a specific time listed. I am like Ann though - I do a trade-in when I want something new. So I use it as soon as I get in.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So I've pretty much decided that I'm going to trade in some of my old models - I don't really know why I've hung on to them for this long to be honest, but I can get £50 in total for my K3, Touch, PW1 and PW2.

With a 20% discount, £50 in GCs and 3 months free KU, that effectively reduces the prices from £179.99 to £70 for the signature and £139.99 to £38 for the regular, which is an enormous saving.

Now I have to decide which one to get. My heart says go for the best one, my head says you don't really need the extra specs.....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

At least here in the US, the signature also removes the ads, saving a bit more...


----------



## bibliotech (Oct 2, 2021)

Linjeakel said:


> Now I have to decide which one to get. My heart says go for the best one, my head says you don't really need the extra specs.....


Kids edition!!! Removes ads, 2 year guarantee and a “free” case (and 1 year free kids books inc Harry Potter if that floats your boat can set it as a separate profile) - same model as standard just don’t set up as a kids edition. In the UK it’s only £10 more which is the same as without ads. I’m pretty certain I’ll go for this too with usb c making charging more convenient anyway so making wireless charging useless (along with a better battery so less charges) and no need for the extra storage or the auto light feature (which oasis and voyage I tend to just turn off and adjust myself).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What's everyone doing about covers? Are you ordering the Amazon ones now or waiting for the 3rd party ones later?

I'm glad to see Amazon are offering book style covers for the new Paperwhite but I'm sure there will be cheaper ones on offer later with more choice of colours etc. I'm not too keen on the fabtric one they're offering but the leather one is £35 and that's about two to three times what I would normally pay for say a Fintie cover.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a case for my last one, but I ended up keeping it in a sleeve and reading it with no cover. I suspect the new one will end up in that sleeve.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> What's everyone doing about covers? Are you ordering the Amazon ones now or waiting for the 3rd party ones later?
> 
> I'm glad to see Amazon are offering book style covers for the new Paperwhite but I'm sure there will be cheaper ones on offer later with more choice of colours etc. I'm not too keen on the fabtric one they're offering but the leather one is £35 and that's about two to three times what I would normally pay for say a Fintie cover.


I splurged and got one of the Amazon ones. It's actually supposed to arrive well before the actual device .......


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I’m getting one of the Amazon ones. The cork cover. I have a cork cover on my current Paperwhite and like it. But knowing me, I’ll most likely end up with a few different cases over time


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I did it. 

I decided that saying I didn't need the extra specs of the Sig edition was silly because by that logic I don't actually _need_ a new Kindle at all, I just _want_ it.

So, I ordered a new PW Signature - got my 20% discount and used £50 GC from trade in. Estimated delivery date 11th November (day after release date). Haven't decided what to do about the cover yet. I don't want to use the Kindle unprotected but I don't want to pay Amazon's exorbitant prices either.

Only 5 weeks and 1 day to go ...........


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got notice that my Kindle Paperwhite Signature edition which was due Nov 11-19 is now due Oct 29th. !!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crisandria said:


> Just got notice that my Kindle Paperwhite Signature edition which was due Nov 11-19 is now due Oct 29th. !!!


Mine still shows Nov 15-23 as of this morning .... but you've given me justification for checking obsessively!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Regarding the Amazon case: My original Paperwhite was purchased in 2012. I have an official Amazon case for it. This week I noticed that the portion of the cover that keeps the Kindle in place is disentegrating. Now I realize that 9 years is a long time to expect a case to last, but I have other non-Amazon cases that are at least as old if not older that are holding up better. YMMV of course.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Andra said:


> Regarding the Amazon case: My original Paperwhite was purchased in 2012. I have an official Amazon case for it. This week I noticed that the portion of the cover that keeps the Kindle in place is disentegrating. Now I realize that 9 years is a long time to expect a case to last, but I have other non-Amazon cases that are at least as old if not older that are holding up better. YMMV of course.


I do like the Amazon cases (at least the book style ones) and they're usually decent quality but I just resent having to pay so much for them - and there's such a limited choice of colours too. 

But getting the Kindle on release day makes buying non-Amazon covers problematic so I always got the Amazon ones until the Voyage came out and it had those dreadful (IMO!) origami ones. That was when I discovered that other vendors have a much larger choice of design and are cheap enough that you can buy two, sometimes three different ones and still be saving money compared to Amazon. 

What I decide to do this time will depend on how long I have to wait and what choices are available - I'll no doubt be eager to use the new Kindle but will be worried about it not being protected.


----------



## fos (Aug 16, 2009)

I purchased a Paperwhite a month ago while my Voyage was lost inside the mechanism of a recliner. My son found the Voyage a couple of days after I received the new Paperwhite. (Murphy's Law)

Not having page turn buttons is a deal breaker for me. I would have bought an Oasis if they hadn't been back ordered until mid-November. 

I primarily use the Voyage haptic button to return to the last page. I find it easier than using the narrow band on the left side of the screen. Everything else about the PW is suitable for me.

I am going to skip the new PW and wait until the Oasis becomes available again or maybe a new Oasis?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I ordered the updated Paperwhite on the theory that once I got it, the Oasis (or something with buttons) would get the USB-C charging.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

IF they're switching to USB-C for the new paperwhite, it is very likely that new Oasis and even basic kindle models will eventually go that way as well.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a few questions… First, about the 20% discount with a trade in. They say it may take 10 days to verify the trade in and add the credit to your account. So will I get the 20% discount if I order the new Paperwhite now? Do they just give you a credit for 20% of the purchase price? (that would be fine) And then, any suggestion on which Kindle I should trade in - the Original white “Oprah” kindle or the K3? Both still work but each would bring in a whopping $5 credit on trade in so makes no difference in that area.

Also, for a number of years now I’ve kept my 8 year old PW in airplane mode and just manually loaded books via Calibre, thereby keeping some of the hundreds of library & KU books from expiring. There are still many I haven’t read. I don’t suppose there would be any way of transferring them to the new PW without having them expire, is there? The PW still works fine though the battery may be slowing down a bit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> I have a few questions… First, about the 20% discount with a trade in. They say it may take 10 days to verify the trade in and add the credit to your account. So will I get the 20% discount if I order the new Paperwhite now? Do they just give you a credit for 20% of the purchase price? (that would be fine) And then, any suggestion on which Kindle I should trade in - the Original white “Oprah” kindle or the K3? Both still work but each would bring in a whopping $5 credit on trade in so makes no difference in that area.


Here's how it worked for me. I was on the page for the new device and clicked the link about trading in. Followed all the prompts there to answer questions and when I was done, it said something like, "congratulations your trade in is approved, your discount is applied and your GC account has been credited." Then followed a note that said that if they didn't actually get the thing by some specific date, I'd be billed back, via my CC on file, for the amount of the discount and GC credit. I then went and ordered and, sure enough, the discount was applied and I could use the GC amount as well -- in fact, it defaults to using the whole of any GC balance and you'll have to switch it to only use a portion, or none, if that's what you want.

Rather than mailing it in, I followed the links in the email that referenced the uBreakiFix shops where they will take things for Amazon trade in person. (This is in the US.) The email had a bar code which you show to the folks at the shop that has all the info. I'd put mine back in the original box and he didn't even open it, just asked if it worked and all. The first time I did this, I'd printed the email but had my phone with me and he actually could scan it from my phone better than the printed version. So this time I just made sure I had it on my phone and could find it quickly.

Note: I've done trade ins with Amazon before, both by mailing back the device and once in person. Not sure if that makes a difference in whether they'll do an instant credit. Or it may be because I went to the trade in page via the product page link. When I did this in the summer with a Fire, I think it didn't credit me until they had the trade in -- and doing it in person meant I could be sure of that sooner and buy the new device while it was still on sale.



> Also, for a number of years now I’ve kept my 8 year old PW in airplane mode and just manually loaded books via Calibre, thereby keeping some of the hundreds of library & KU books from expiring. There are still many I haven’t read. I don’t suppose there would be any way of transferring them to the new PW without having them expire, is there? The PW still works fine though the battery may be slowing down a bit.


Before sending (or taking) the device in, you'll have to clear it off entirely. Easiest way is a factory reset which will de-register it from your account and clear the contents. 

Anything you bought/acquired from Amazon is still in your account. So it's available, but if you want to go through Calibre to get it on the new device, I guess you'll have to do the process again. I've never bothered; I just let it do it's thing wirelessly and it's always worked great for me. 

If it's stuff you also have stored on your computer, you should be able to re-transfer it to the new device without much difficulty. But note that, in general, a purchased Amazon book downloaded for a specific device is coded for that device and won't load to a different device without re-downloading.

Your current KU borrows will, of course, still be available in your account -- "current" meaning the last 20 you borrowed. Anything older will not be. 

Library books aren't meant to be kept indefinitely so any that are past the 'return by' date will definitely be gone. More recent, unexpired borrows should still be in your account and can be downloaded to another device. 

Of course you can always re-borrow any you haven't read. And I guess you could do your thing again so you can keep them. But I have to say I think it's better practice to read as you borrow and return the book when you're finished. It may not be 'hurting' anyone the way you do it, since the book is technically returned, but you still have a copy so it is, at the very least, against the spirit of the rules. I admit I have been known to turn wireless off on a device when I've had a library book about to expire that I haven't quite finished reading yet -- but I always do return it (wireless back on), as soon as I have finished it. Usually within a day or two.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Up until the past year or so I have always gotten the 20% credit immediately. However, the last two times I had to send in the device and Amazon had to acknowledge it before I got the 20%.
Either I didn't notice the option to drop it off or it wasn't available. I am in Austin, so I doubt it wasn't available; I probably just did not see it.
If you have that option and choose to use it, you will see your discount much faster.
They definitely will not credit you if you place the order without it. Nor will they change the discount to a different order if you messed up and ordered the wrong thing (ask me how I know that one).


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks so much, Ann & Andra. I’m in south Louisiana. No idea if there’s a drop off site nearby or not, though certainly not in my little town .

Ann - as for the library books, I’ve always returned them via the Overdrive app as soon as I’ve gotten them on my Kindle, so the turnaround time for “checkout” has often been no more than minutes and I periodically go through & delete the ones I’ve read. I generally read very quickly but there have been times when life has gotten hectic or like when I began machine quilting & later machine embroidering where I was either busy reading or watching videos on those topics or actually sewing instead of reading on my Kindle. I’ve got three friends who are also avid readers with similar tastes in books as mine who would often send me book suggestions so I’d usually grab them for reading later. My books got ahead of me so my Kindle hasn’t been out of airplane mode for quite some time. 🙃


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Muddypawz said:


> Also, for a number of years now I’ve kept my 8 year old PW in airplane mode and just manually loaded books via Calibre, thereby keeping some of the hundreds of library & KU books from expiring. There are still many I haven’t read. I don’t suppose there would be any way of transferring them to the new PW without having them expire, is there? The PW still works fine though the battery may be slowing down a bit.


If you've got all your KU and library books in Calibre (and removed the drm) then I see no reason why you wouldn't be able to transfer them to any other Kindle if that's what you want to do. If you don't remove the drm then as Ann says they will probably only work on the Kindle they were originally downloaded for. Also she's correct that it's not technically within the rules but that's up to you.

I also don't think you actually need to keep wireless off as I don't think Amazon / Overdrive will necessarily recognise those books as the ones you borrowed from them, especially as they won't be 'in the cloud'. If you have a copy of them safe in Calibre you could experiment and see without losing anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Thanks so much, Ann & Andra. I’m in south Louisiana. No idea if there’s a drop off site nearby or not, though certainly not in my little town .


There are several locations for the "uBreakiFix" stores in Louisiana: Repair Locations Nationwide | uBreakiFix. I assume if they do Amazon trade ins here in Virginia, they will there as well.



> Ann - as for the library books, I’ve always returned them via the Overdrive app as soon as I’ve gotten them on my Kindle, so the turnaround time for “checkout” has often been no more than minutes and I periodically go through & delete the ones I’ve read. I generally read very quickly but there have been times when life has gotten hectic or like when I began machine quilting & later machine embroidering where I was either busy reading or watching videos on those topics or actually sewing instead of reading on my Kindle. I’ve got three friends who are also avid readers with similar tastes in books as mine who would often send me book suggestions so I’d usually grab them for reading later. My books got ahead of me so my Kindle hasn’t been out of airplane mode for quite some time. 🙃


I hear ya! I always have a bunch on hold and sometimes they seem to come all at the same time. Thankfully, there's now a feature that lets you push back the date. So if I already have 3 and one more comes available that I don't think I can get to in time, I can go to the site and say give me another week (or 2 or 3 or 4) and then I get another notice then. It's like letting others go ahead of you, without you having to go all the way to the back of the line.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are several locations for the "uBreakiFix" stores in Louisiana: Repair Locations Nationwide | uBreakiFix.


Thanks for the link, Ann! There’s one an hour away, in Baton Rouge, so perfect!


----------



## MI 2 AZ (Dec 7, 2014)

Muddypawz said:


> I have a few questions… First, about the 20% discount with a trade in. They say it may take 10 days to verify the trade in and add the credit to your account. So will I get the 20% discount if I order the new Paperwhite now? Do they just give you a credit for 20% of the purchase price? (that would be fine) And then, any suggestion on which Kindle I should trade in - the Original white “Oprah” kindle or the K3? Both still work but each would bring in a whopping $5 credit on trade in so makes no difference in that area.
> 
> Also, for a number of years now I’ve kept my 8 year old PW in airplane mode and just manually loaded books via Calibre, thereby keeping some of the hundreds of library & KU books from expiring. There are still many I haven’t read. I don’t suppose there would be any way of transferring them to the new PW without having them expire, is there? The PW still works fine though the battery may be slowing down a bit.


I keep my Kindles in airplane mode too and use Calibre. If you hook up your old PW to your computer and open up Calibre, click on the Device button to show what is on your Kindle, then you can either right click on a book to bring up a menu that includes Add Books To Library (which would add it to you Calibre library) or you can do a group move by using your cursor to select multiple titles and right clicking to get to Add Books To Library. That should accomplish what you want by backing up your Kindle book collection then you can just download them to your new Kindle later.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it me or is time suddenly going veeerrrry slooooowly? 

If I'd ordered the regular edition I'd have less than a fortnight to wait, but as I'm getting the sig edition that's nearly four weeks away.

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. "Four weeks till Santa comes, Mom?! But that's _forever_!"


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I’m still debating whether or not to order one and if so, which to order. 🙄 Common sense tells me to wait since my 8 yr old PW still works fine and I’m not having to deal with the screen/menu hassles I keep reading about on here. Also, I know I won’t want to read the countless books I have on the old PW once the new one gets here….but that larger screen keeps calling my name. Decisions, decisions….


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Is it me or is time suddenly going veeerrrry slooooowly?
> 
> If I'd ordered the regular edition I'd have less than a fortnight to wait, but as I'm getting the sig edition that's nearly four weeks away.
> 
> I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. "Four weeks till Santa comes, Mom?! But that's _forever_!"


I know, right? Nov 15 at the earliest for me for delivery. I'm TRYING to be patient. 

(Also annoying: the cover will probably be here just after the first of the month ...... at least I'll have something to put it in as soon as I get it.)


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Muddypawz said:


> I’m still debating whether or not to order one and if so, which to order.  Common sense tells me to wait since my 8 yr old PW still works fine and I’m not having to deal with the screen/menu hassles I keep reading about on here. Also, I know I won’t want to read the countless books I have on the old PW once the new one gets here….but that larger screen keeps calling my name. Decisions, decisions….


I'm in the same boat... can't decide whether to order at all, or which one to order if I do. I want the signature edition obviously, but its a steep difference in price and I would have to wait longer. Then I would want the charging stand to go with it which adds to the price and might take even longer to arrive! But then again, I don't know what I'm in such a rush for. My kindle Oasis works fine, so what's a couple extra weeks of waiting? I also am considering the cork cover though I noticed on Amazon's site that it comes in light or dark. So yet another decision. Leaning toward dark... we'll see...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Two weeks minus one day. Time is moving slowly.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (Also annoying: the cover will probably be here just after the first of the month ...... at least I'll have something to put it in as soon as I get it.)


There's already one non-Amazon cover (available in the UK from 30th Oct) which is cheaper than the cheapest Amazon cover and with lots more colours / designs to choose from. 

But since it's still nearly four weeks till my PW arrives I'm keeping my powder dry, as it were, and waiting to see if anything else shows up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a handful of non-amazon covers on the US site .... but still limited colors. I'm sure more will come ... I doubt they can even make 'em until the device is actually released so they have something to work the dimensions from.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are a handful of non-amazon covers on the US site .... but still limited colors. I'm sure more will come ... I doubt they can even make 'em until the device is actually released so they have something to work the dimensions from.


Yes, which is the one advantage of the Sig edition being released later - as both models are the same size they'll have the regular one to work with earlier.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SO EXCITED! 

Just got an email from Amazon that my Signature Edition PW will now be delivered October 29. It's like they just moved Christmas 2 weeks earlier!

<happy dance>

(Hoping all the rest of y'all get similar good news ......)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> SO EXCITED!
> 
> Just got an email from Amazon that my Signature Edition PW will now be delivered October 29. It's like they just moved Christmas 2 weeks earlier!
> 
> ...


Nope. 

Still showing as being released 10th Nov and arriving 11th Nov. * sigh *


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Nope.
> 
> Still showing as being released 10th Nov and arriving 11th Nov. * sigh *


 It still might change, mine changed from Nov 11-19 a week Or so ago to 10/29, but it took a while for Anne’s to get the sooner delivery date. Yours might still change
Christine


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine still says 11/23-12/1


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Ordered a standard version to avoid waiting... got the bundle w/ wall charger and Merlot leather cover. Wanted cork but then I would have had the Kindle on release day and its case on Dec. something so got Merlot which says it arrives on Oct. 27th w/ the device... surprisingly, the wall charger says its gonna deliver separately in Dec. Lol!!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if they're updating delivery dates based on order order. That is, crisandria originally had delivery of Nov 11-19 and I had Nov 15-23. I bet those dates were based on when the original order was placed. And then, when they started updating delivery to an earlier date, crisandria got notice before I did. Andra, you probably ordered after me and that's why yours is Nov 23- Dec 1. Fingers crossed yours will soon be updated, too!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wonder if they're updating delivery dates based on order order. That is, crisandria originally had delivery of Nov 11-19 and I had Nov 15-23. I bet those dates were based on when the original order was placed. And then, when they started updating delivery to an earlier date, crisandria got notice before I did. Andra, you probably ordered after me and that's why yours is Nov 23- Dec 1. Fingers crossed yours will soon be updated, too!



I'd like it to come earlier. But I deliberately waited to make sure it wasn't delivered during the week we are going to be on vacation. It would drive me nuts knowing it was at the house and I couldn't get to it....


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

ShinyTop said:


> Just read that the new PW has USB-C. Not enough to convince me to leave the Oasis but a step in the right direction.


Where did you learn that it has USB C, I would like to verify before buying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> Where did you learn that it has USB C, I would like to verify before buying.


Go to the page on Amazon (link provided), scroll down to the technical details and look at the "Included in the box" info.

New PaperWhite on Amazon


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The product page also states that it charges via USB-C:

*Lose yourself in a book—wherever, whenever*
Kindle Paperwhite is thin, lightweight, and travels easily so you can enjoy your favorite books at any time. With our signature 300 ppi glare-free Paperwhite display—now 10% brighter at its max setting—you can read in any light. And now, a single battery charge via USB-C lasts up to 10 weeks. Battery life may vary depending on use.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I had looked through that product page and tech specs and absolutly missed it. I went to the link for trade in for my 10gen paperwhite, and it only showed $5 so decided to keep it. There are times where the smaller size is handy, I can simply slip it in my back pocket for a few minutes, or may just give it to my grandson.

I am certainly glad that they are getting away from that micro usb. At least all I will have to deal with now is USB C and Apple lightning, which is also convenient( Omni directional)


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Nope.
> 
> Still showing as being released 10th Nov and arriving 11th Nov. * sigh *


Just placed the order for one, showind Dec 6 through Dec 16, hope that changes,


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

jkingrph said:


> I had looked through that product page and tech specs and absolutly missed it. I went to the link for trade in for my 10gen paperwhite, and it only showed $5 so decided to keep it.


The trade-in value may not be much, but the 20% discount on a new device can be plenty$!
I've done a couple of trade-ins, & given a couple of really old Kindles to a friend so she could do the same.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

When I click and go to the trade in screen it shows value up to $30, when I affirm that it charges and holds charge and that the screen or case is not cracked it drops to $5.00


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

fos said:


> I would have bought an Oasis if they hadn't been back ordered until mid-November.


Maybe double-check to see if the version of Oasis you were looking at was _with _or _without _ads. I looked about 6 weeks ago and the version _without _ads was backordered. But if you ordered the version _with _ads, it was available immediately. And you can always choose to discontinue the ads later.

Someone else here gave me that tip...so just passing it on!


----------



## fos (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you. I went ahead and purchased a Paperwhite just before the new version came out. I also noticed that the Oasis was available again. I am going to continue to use my 6 year old Voyage until it stops working with the Paperwhite as a backup. I still have the Oasis in my sights since I like the physical buttons on the side.

Jeff


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Can any of you who’ve had experience with the auto-adjusting light feature tell me about it and also tell me if it’s useful or not? I wonder if it would drain the battery faster? Thanks.

Editing to say I’m going to jump in and order one once my 2008 original Kindle reaches them and is accepted. Apparently not all facilities participate in the trade in program so I’m having to mail mine in but it’s packaged up and in my car ready to be dropped off at a UPS site. Now to decide which PW version to go with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the auto-adjusting light on both my Voyage and Oasis. It works o.k. But I know there are people who prefer to turn the feature off.

To calibrate it properly, the thing to do is set the best lighting level for you in a super-bright place -- like outside in bright sunshine. Then, go in to a darker place -- like a closet or other space with no window -- and set the lighting for that space. (Or do these in the opposite order.) That way the device sort of knows your extremes. And, of course, if it goes too bright or too dim while you're reading, you can always adjust it then.

The only issue I've noticed is on my Oasis which I read in bed at night. I have a side table lamp and sometimes just moving my arm blocks the light enough that the screen will adjust when, really, it doesn't need to.  But that's minor. If it happened more often I'd probably just turn the auto adjust off.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Muddypawz said:


> Can any of you who’ve had experience with the auto-adjusting light feature tell me about it and also tell me if it’s useful or not? I wonder if it would drain the battery faster? Thanks.
> 
> Editing to say I’m going to jump in and order one once my 2008 original Kindle reaches them and is accepted. Apparently not all facilities participate in the trade in program so I’m having to mail mine in but it’s packaged up and in my car ready to be dropped off at a UPS site. Now to decide which PW version to go with.


When you drop it @ UPS be sure to get a receipt so you can track it. 
I had one that got lost _after_ it was delivered to Amazon -- they'd already taken back my gift card $ & the discount on a new device but a chat w/ CS got them back after I provided all the tracking info etc. 
(I also had a copy of the shipping label)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Muddypawz said:


> Can any of you who’ve had experience with the auto-adjusting light feature tell me about it and also tell me if it’s useful or not? I wonder if it would drain the battery faster? Thanks.


On my Voyage there's a box you can tick next to the sliding brightness scale that says 'auto brightness' and another one in Settings>Reading Options called 'Night Light' which can be switched on or off. I'm not sure if they're both the same thing as I don't have either switched on.

To be honest, I switched the 'auto brightness' off not long after I got it. In particular I didn't like how much it dimmed the screen when I was reading in bed in the dark. I don't remember that I ever tried the 'night light' option. I tend to keep it at the same level whatever the ambient light.

The problem could very well have been that I hadn't taken the time to calibrate it properly and I'll certainly be willing to give it another go with the new Paperwhite, but I'm not too fussed as long as I can switch it off if I want to.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. I was thinking about the auto-adjusting lighting later last night. I eventually remembered giving the Oasis a try when it originally came out (returned it, I didn’t care for it) and turning that feature off.

As for shipping my old Kindle, I’ve got lots of pictures to document it and the shipping info. Hope to get it sent out today.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I’m going to get the paperwhite kindle.I have two kindle oasis,I want to trade one in, how do I go about it? Does it bother you that it doesn’t have the buttons to go to another page?
Thanks
Amy


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I require a reader I can hold with one hand while laying on my side. How do Paperwhite owners handle that?


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Personally, I like the finger page-turning ... seems very convenient to me when reading. Never tried a button-push, but would not buy a button one if I had an option. I have KPW (2015) now, and would stay with that if I buy a new one. 

In fact, just bought two 2018 KPW edition 10, and had to return both because one failed completely, and second one kept freezing up and required a re-boot each time - that was very frustrating ... So, will go with a new Paperwhite as soon as it's available. NO hurry, but my very old backup quit, so need a new backup, the 2015 version if that makes sense  And put the new one for everyday reading. 

Pretty frustrating to buy two, program two, download books twice, and get failure on both. I believe that happens a lot on the "end run" devices before a new release - not just Kindle, but any electronics - seems the "end-runs" might not get as much quality control when in a transition.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

ShinyTop said:


> I require a reader I can hold with one hand while laying on my side. How do Paperwhite owners handle that?



I read on my side sometimes, I have no problem with it. Hold in one hand, trip the pages with a thumb. Works fine, at least for me. Not as easy as sitting and two hands, but it works.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

boxer44 said:


> I read on my side sometimes, I have no problem with it. Hold in one hand, trip the pages with a thumb. Works fine, at least for me. Not as easy as sitting and two hands, but it works.


I read the same and never have an issue. I tried an Oasis years back and couldn‘t find a comfortable position to hold it. Also, I find that it much easier to just tap randomly with my thumb vs searching blindly for a button.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

amyberta said:


> I’m going to get the paperwhite kindle.I have two kindle oasis,I want to trade one in, how do I go about it? Does it bother you that it doesn’t have the buttons to go to another page?
> Thanks
> Amy


Amy, I actually prefer just tapping anywhere with my thumb to turn a page rather than having to locate the button.

To initiate a trade in, go to the Amazon site and either click on the trade in link in the box on the product (Kindle) page and follow the prompts…..or search for Trade In Program on the site and select the Kindle device. Both methods bring up the same questions once you indicate which of your devices you want to trade in. Amazon will then send an email with the details to ship the old Kindle or turn it in if you’re near one of the participating locations.

*Several on here wisely suggested we take pictures of the serial number (in the menu system on the Kindle), of the screen showing a current date, shipping info/label, etc. Then do a factory reset to clear all your info & deregister it from your account.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

amyberta said:


> I’m going to get the paperwhite kindle.I have two kindle oasis,I want to trade one in, how do I go about it? Does it bother you that it doesn’t have the buttons to go to another page?
> Thanks
> Amy


To trade in your Kindle go to the Amazon website and the drop down menu at the top left. Go to 'Programs and Features' and then ''Amazon Second Chance'.

People's preferences regarding the page turn buttons vary wildly. Personally I don't like them at all and much prefer not to have them, so the Oasis is not for me. But for many Kindle users they're a must and they won't buy a Kindle without them.

Only you can decide how you feel about them and whether they're important enough to you to be a deal breaker.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Muddypawz said:


> Amy, I actually prefer just tapping anywhere with my thumb to turn a page rather than having to locate the button.
> 
> To initiate a trade in, go to the Amazon site and either click on the trade in link in the box on the product (Kindle) page and follow the prompts…..or search for Trade In Program on the site and select the Kindle device. Both methods bring up the same questions once you indicate which of your devices you want to trade in. Amazon will then send an email with the details to ship the old Kindle or turn it in if you’re near one of the participating locations.
> 
> *Several on here wisely suggested we take pictures of the serial number (in the menu system on the Kindle), of the screen showing a current date, shipping info/label, etc. Then do a factory reset to clear all your info & deregister it from your account.


Thanks for answering,I called Amazon and right now I can’t trade in my oasis 10. It’s only up to the oasis 9 so I have to wait until they update it.😢


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Thanks for answering,I called Amazon and right now I can’t trade in my oasis 10. It’s only up to the oasis 9 so I have to wait until they update it.😢


If you have any older ones, even if they don't work, you can get the 20% off on a new one.
As for buttons, I much prefer them. However, I had an original Paperwhite for well over a year until the Voyage came out. My problem is holding the device in my left hand and having to reach across to turn the page. Once someone mentioned swiping instead of tapping I found it easier to turn pages.
If you are not in a hurry, wait until next week and then see if you can find one in a local store to try it. And we are probably in the extended return window for Christmas. So you can get one to try and send it back if you don't like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I went to order my new paperwhite, there was trade in information right on that page -- or, at least, links to the appropriate pages. Pretty sure you CAN do more than one at a time.

I don't have strong feelings about buttons one way or the other. It's pretty easy to tap at the right side if the screen and go forward (or the left side to go back.) You can also swipe right or left.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> And we are probably in the extended return window for Christmas.


Not completely sure, but I don't think that usually starts before November. I'm thinking the 15th, but maybe the 1st. Still, that's not far away.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

We are in the extended return window, it started October 1st this year.

In the payment window purchasing a Kindle the return policy is shown under the buy button: 
Returnable until January 31, 2022.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> We are in the extended return window, it started October 1st this year.
> 
> In the payment window purchasing a Kindle the return policy is shown under the buy button:
> Returnable until January 31, 2022.



Wow! That's pretty good then.

I'm guessing they extended it because of global issues with shipping times and logistics delays.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow! That's pretty good then.
> 
> I'm guessing they extended it because of global issues with shipping times and logistics delays


That makes sense. I remember year after year it starting in November.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone have their Paperwhite already added to their devices on their Amazon account? I thought it used to get added without the serial number when purchased unless you marked it as a gift. But mine has yet to show up in my devices list and I know I didn’t mark it as a gift. 

just about a week left, Can’t wait.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I went to order my new paperwhite, there was trade in information right on that page -- or, at least, links to the appropriate pages. Pretty sure you CAN do more than one at a time.


I traded in four Kindles at the same time and got a total of £50 in gift cards for them but you only get one 20% discount on a new device. 



crisandria said:


> Does anyone have their Paperwhite already added to their devices on their Amazon account? I thought it used to get added without the serial number when purchased unless you marked it as a gift. But mine has yet to show up in my devices list and I know I didn’t mark it as a gift.
> 
> just about a week left, Can’t wait.


There's nothing showing for me in MYC&D but I noticed when I bought a book the other day in the drop down list there's a "Linda's 6th Kindle". No idea what that is - I've had about 10 over the years and I currently have 4 devices registered but they all also show in the drop down list, so I guess it could be the new one. 

Mine is still showing as arriving on 11th Nov, so still three weeks to go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine has had 'Ann's 7th Kindle' from the time I placed the order ... but, yeah .... I have had way more than that over the years.* Still, I don't see it when I go to look at my devices. No NEW device is listed there. I expect I'll see it when my card is charged and the new one is attached to the account.



* when I placed the order, I had 5 Kindles registered plus a Fire, so maybe that's why they went with 7th device?


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Linjeakel said:


> I traded in four Kindles at the same time and got a total of £50 in gift cards for them but you only get one 20% discount on a new device.


When had multiple old devices -- the kind that you only get maybe $5 for -- I just gave them to a friend/relative to use, give away, or use for a trade-in herself (since she'd get more for trading in than the $5 I'd get for the "extra" sent in). I gave away my last "extra-just-in-case" extra months ago since I now have enough devices that I actually am using regularly & don't want any more now. (gadget itch can be a bit hard to resist but not having some oldie to trade in does help me there!)


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine has had 'Ann's 7th Kindle' from the time I placed the order ... but, yeah .... I have had way more than that over the years.* Still, I don't see it when I go to look at my devices. No NEW device is listed there. I expect I'll see it when my card is charged and the new one is attached to the account.
> 
> 
> 
> * when I placed the order, I had 5 Kindles registered plus a Fire, so maybe that's why they went with 7th device?


Just checked and I have a Christine’s 9th kindle in my drop down when purchasing an ebook, but no device under my devices to go along with it. 
So they must be doing things differently than they used to. Maybe it will show up under devices soon. I remember checking to see if the serial number was assigned yet as that was one more indication your device was closer to arriving. ☺


----------

